# TMCK opening April 1st for the season



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Attention all boaters, rafters, canoeists, tour-boaters and SUPers...

Its almost that time of the year and Ten Mile Creek Kayaks will be opening soon for another great water season. It will be a big one this year! New to the likes of Wave Sport, Dagger and Liquidlogic will be Pyranha Kayaks, Burns and Molans in stock in sweet colors. Also there be some awesome new products coming in the month of April and May. I will be sure to keep everyone posted on. If you have not checked out TMCK, we are located right of I70, Frisco Downtown exit 201. Please, stop by on you way to or from the ski areas and rivers. Looking forward in seeing old friends and meeting new ones, take care.

Keep the Hairy Side UP....

TMCK

Frisco Kayaks, Demos, Lessons, Kayaking and Rafting Gear


----------

